# Should I buy a 2013 Supersix Evo Red?



## fmbma (Jul 9, 2014)

A cyclist I know is selling his 2013 Evo with about 10K miles. He and I are almost exactly the same size. It's Sram red with updated carbon seatpost and bars. I know him and the bicycle is immaculate and well-maintained. He uses it entirely for weekend rides and has other bikes for commuting and bad weather. I can get it for around $1000. Is that a good/safe buy? Any concerns about the carbon at that age? thanks!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

yes


----------



## fmbma (Jul 9, 2014)

duriel said:


> yes


Yes I should buy or yes you have concerns?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

If he rides it on weekends, why would you have concerns? 
No concerns about CF bikes. The groupo & wheels are worth more than 1K, IMO.


----------



## fmbma (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm only concerned about getting a 7 year old bike with 10K. But this will also be my good weather weekend/evening bike and I won't put a ton of miles on this one.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I’m riding 2013 super six still going strong the only things I have replaced are the normal wear items. Buy it before it is gone, after you make sure it fits you.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

A SRAM Red EVO for $1,000? Is the feel and fit good? Does it ride nice and shift well? Bring a big magnifying glass and look over the frame. If it passes, grab it! For a few reasons:

1) It's from someone you know and you know how he has taken care of the bike, not a random seller. Can I assume you know he has never crashed it?

2) Choices of bikes are scarce right now. The pandemic is getting more people buying bikes.

Although realize the cassette may need to be replaced soon, but then maybe not if the chain has been well maintained. And even if you have to replace a few parts, you are still way ahead.


----------

